# My husband wants a T...I am disabled, and I have a concern...



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,
I went through the search page and read through all the threads about the best T for a beginner. But, my question is specific and I didn't get an answer, and I thought I would ask advice for anyone that may be disabled here who has a T.

I have read on here that some people handle their T's while others do not. My husband would like to handle our future T sometimes. I have no problem with handling them either. My only concern would be if they got away and I couldn't get to them.

I have read that Pink Zebra's are great beginner T's because they are so calm and easy to handle. 

Ideally, I'd like a spider that isn't very fast that way if they got away and my hubby wasn't here, I could get to them.

Can you please post a link to the pictures forum of one that you would suggest for me? I don't know all of the terms yet and am confused as to if the ones I have looked at are beginner T's or not. 

Thank you!


----------



## JC (Sep 9, 2009)

Brachypelma albopilosum! Best handling spider and a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 9, 2009)

Any Grammostola Sp will be delightful pet
its such a wonderful and easy keeping genus


----------



## Dillon (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to throw the book in, and say G. Rosea.

The "rose hair" t's are not that quick,  I dont think it getting away from you would be a concern.

Plus, G. Rosea is a hobby standard!

Then after that, you can stock up on others and just "view" them from inside their tank, while holding the rosea.

that's usually what I do ; hold my rose hair(G. Rosea) or red knee(B. Smithi) - another good beginner choice) while messing with another T's cage maintenance. 

But I would say.....
1. )  G. Rosea - Auriostriata - Pulchra (pricey)
2. )  B. Smithi - Albophisilom - Klassi(pricey)
3. )  Also a lot of Aphonopelmas are usually nice and calm.  A. Moderatum or A. Seemani , from personal experience, are decently paced and nice.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for the responses. That helps a lot


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

Dillon said:


> I'm going to have to throw the book in, and say G. Rosea.
> 
> The "rose hair" t's are not that quick,  I dont think it getting away from you would be a concern.
> 
> ...


I saw the Rosea on the movie hangman's curse and thought they looked cool.


----------



## JC (Sep 9, 2009)

Dillon said:


> I'm going to have to throw the book in, and say G. Rosea.


Just hope you don't get the wrong G.rosea.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 9, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Hi,
> I went through the search page and read through all the threads about the best T for a beginner. But, my question is specific and I didn't get an answer, and I thought I would ask advice for anyone that may be disabled here who has a T.


Welcome to the forums.  i am disabled and we have 19 Ts.  i am glad you tried the search first, but you are right that it is a very specific question and i doubt searches would have yielded any answers specific enough.



> I have read on here that some people handle their T's while others do not. My husband would like to handle our future T sometimes. I have no problem with handling them either. My only concern would be if they got away and I couldn't get to them.


Handling is for the human only.  The Ts neither likes nor needs to be handled.  We usually only handle when we need to do tank maintenance or are moving our slings to larger enclosures, because it stresses them out.  What i mean by that is that when we put them back in the enclosure, they will pout for awhile before returning to normal behavior.

i don't try and handle any of our Ts when my husband(Mr. Gone) is not here, simply because i do not want a T to get away from me.  So, that means i never even open their enclosures if he is not here, for the safety of the Ts.  That way i am never in the position to 'lose track' of one.  i feel it is the correct thing to do as a responsible pet owner.



> I have read that Pink Zebra's are great beginner T's because they are so calm and easy to handle.


i do not know what a pink zebra is......... once we realized common names were pretty useless when talking about specific Ts, we focused on learning the scientific names.  My advice to you as a newbie, is to forget about common names, as anyone can call a T whatever they want and any one species of T could have half a dozen common names.  If you identify it by genus and species, everyone knows what you are talking about. 



> Ideally, I'd like a spider that isn't very fast that way if they got away and my hubby wasn't here, I could get to them.


My suggestion would be to get a terrestrial T then, maybe something from the Aphonopelma or Grammostola genus.  They aren't as colorful as others, but generally are slower moving.  Plus, they aren't generally as defensive.  (Ts do have personalities though, so this is not a guarantee that you will get a docile one)



> Can you please post a link to the pictures forum of one that you would suggest for me? I don't know all of the terms yet and am confused as to if the ones I have looked at are beginner T's or not.


Aphonopelma picture thread

Grammostola picture thread

i hope this has answered your questions and been helpful!  Once again, welcome!


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

arachneman said:


> Just hope you don't get the wrong G.rosea.


that's what I've heard. Sometimes they can be not so calm like people claim they are


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Welcome to the forums.  i am disabled and we have 19 Ts.  i am glad you tried the search first, but you are right that it is a very specific question and i doubt searches would have yielded any answers specific enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## JimM (Sep 9, 2009)

shypoet said:


> that's what I've heard. Sometimes they can be not so calm like people claim they are


Exactly, I recommend steering clear of Rosies.

Brachypelma's are great choices, smithi, emelia, etc.
G.auriostriata is a superb choice as well.


----------



## JC (Sep 9, 2009)

shypoet said:


> that's what I've heard. Sometimes they can be not so calm like people claim they are


Yup. Grammostolas are crazy! I have never ever seen a B.albopilosum do a threat posture. Both my Grammostolas, pulchripes and rosea, have given me threat postures and have lunged at my spoon and they are not even matured yet(my G.rosea is just 1.5 inches)!

P.S.

Have you seen Jon3800's(youtube) Grammostolas?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 9, 2009)

shypoet said:


> ... and I thought I would ask advice for anyone that may be disabled here who has a T. ...


Good to hear from you! Welcome to the hobby and welcome to this forum.

It may interest you to know that my wife, Marguerite, is also disabled to the point where she would be wheelchair bound if there were room for one in the motorhome in which we live. We have kept tarantulas, up to something in the neighborhood of 1300 of them, between February 1968 and spring 2005. They may likely be among the best pets for the disabled because they are small, require little care and attention, and many, if not most, can be relatively easily handled. Never fear, you won't be making a mistake by keeping a tarantula as a pet.



shypoet said:


> ... I have read on here that some people handle their T's while others do not. My husband would like to handle our future T sometimes. I have no problem with handling them either. My only concern would be if they got away and I couldn't get to them. ...


Handling is a subject that has been known to cause flame wars that rival the American Civil War on the various forums, and I hope this doesn't cause another such conflagration!



shypoet said:


> ... I have read that Pink Zebra's are great beginner T's because they are so calm and easy to handle. ...


Correct, but there are lots of others like almost all North American _Aphonopelma_ species (North American "brown" tarantulas), most _Brachypelma_ species (Mexican or other Central American "red" tarantulas), almost all _Grammostola_ species, and the list goes on. Almost all of these are not quick spiders, do not bite readily, live long lives, are quite hardy, and make good pets.

However, there is one concern that you must address and be prepared for: Many of the tarantulas that make the best pets also possess irritating bristles called _urticating bristles_, and the sensitivity to these varies from enthusiast to enthusiast and between the various kinds of tarantulas. If it turns out that either you or your spouse are terribly allergic to one or more species of those tarantulas that possess these bristles, you may have to either find a different pet or confine your acquisitions to those species that you aren't allergic to. This is clearly a trial and error condition.



shypoet said:


> ... Ideally, I'd like a spider that isn't very fast that way if they got away and my hubby wasn't here, I could get to them. ...


The magnitude and type of your disabilities will have a major effect on this, but I need to put the problem in the proper perspective.

Tarantulas are neither terribly huge animals (think pet African elephant here), terribly fast animals (think pet coachwhip snake here), nor terribly dangerous (think pet Brahma bull, Egyptian cobra, or Sydney funnelweb spider here). They're just rather large, rather fuzzy spiders with a reputation, even among enthusiasts, that's 90% myth.



shypoet said:


> ... Can you please post a link to the pictures forum of one that you would suggest for me? ...


In a very general sort of way visit the following link for some very good photos.

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/g.php?id=3



shypoet said:


> ... I don't know all of the terms yet and am confused as to if the ones I have looked at are beginner T's or not.


*WARNING: INCOMING, UNABASHED, SELF-SERVING RECOMMENDATION!*

As a newbie you might best read the following webpage:

http://www.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/stansrant.html

*END: INCOMING, UNABASHED, SELF-SERVING RECOMMENDATION!*

If you decide to get a Chilean rose you should read the following webpage:

http://www.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html

Best of luck and enjoy your newfound little buddies!


----------



## sean-820 (Sep 9, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read on here that some people handle their T's while others do not. My husband would like to handle our future T sometimes. I have no problem with handling them either. My only concern would be if they got away and I couldn't get to them.*First you solve this with a very secure lid (a sliding one would work well or even some tank clips*
> 
> ...


I would say Get a Grammostola species (includes rosea, pulchra, pulchripes) or brachypelma species (includes smithi, vagans)
None of these species are too fast or skiddish compared to ther t's, but any t can run at a decent pace. A these guys are generally beginner species as they are farily slow, attractive and easy to care


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 9, 2009)

If any spiders decides to make a bolt for it,you have to be pretty quick to tub it,just a thought but good luck with your new spid and know you will enjoy.
paul


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aphonopelma chalcodes, get a juvenille


----------



## gvfarns (Sep 9, 2009)

As people have said, tarantulas in genus Grammostola, Brachypelma, and Aphonopelma are slow moving and very reluctant to bite.  Excellent T's for your application.  

Best T's for this in many opinions (as well as mine):

Brachypelma albopilosum
Grammostola pulchripes

These are cheap, common, docile, slow, and large-ish.  Actually any Brachypelma or Grammostola will not bite or run fast, so you can go with something prettier, like Brachypelma smithi.  The common Grammostola rosea "rose hair" may work too. These are what you find in pet stores typically, but tend to be wild caught and less predictable.

"Pink Zebra" probably refers to Eupalastrus campestratus.  That's a very docile tarantula, but you don't see many for sale these days.  And I don't think it's more docile than the ones I mentioned above, or better looking.  You also see things like Grammostola Pulchra mentioned a lot, but they can be pricey.  

I'd definitely suggest getting a full grown or subadult tarantula. The smaller ones are faster and more skittish, and more delicate from a care perspective.

To avoid: arboreals like Avicularia avicularia because they are faster and more likely to get away from you, all old world tarantulas since they are more likely to bite and probably quicker as well.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm surprised that nobody has said the following:

Any tarantula is capable of short bursts of energy at any given time and is most likely quite capable of getting away from you very easily.

That being said, some are less likely than others, but they all (in my opinion) posess that capability.  I just don't want you to get one, have it get away from you, and then you come back and say, "You said it wouldn't get away from me!" 

Brachypelmas are good, but they have urticating hairs and you probably would decide against holding one if it is constantly kicking hairs at you.

G. rosea, in my opinion, is a *bad* choice for a handleable spider.  I've seen my share of demon rosies, and I personally don't hold mine unless it's during a cage change/cleanup and it was necessary to prevent the spider from getting away or getting hurt.

Eupalaestrus campestratus (curiousme, this is the Pink Zebra, usually) is a good choice in my opinion.  B. albopilosum are pretty docile, too, and from my experience much less likely to kick hairs than B. smithi/emilia/boehmei/vagans and are also probably the cheapest of the Brachys I just mentioned.

I don't really have much of an interest in the Aphonopelma genus, so I can't offer what I would call 'advice from experience' on them, but from what I have read (mainly on here) they are usually quite docile.

I hope this helps. 

--Joe


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 9, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has said the following:
> 
> Any tarantula is capable of short bursts of energy at any given time and is most likely quite capable of getting away from you very easily.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...



Actually,I did


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 9, 2009)

spit said:


> Actually,I did


Actually, you said:



spit said:


> If any spiders decides to make a bolt for it,you have to be pretty quick to tub it,just a thought but good luck with your new spid and know you will enjoy.
> paul


This to me appears as a suggestion of what to do if a spider bolts.  You didn't suggest that any spider she gets is capable of doing it.

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 9, 2009)

so when I say "any".....it does not mean any spider.....confused now.
This is getting silly


----------



## Mad Hatter (Sep 9, 2009)

*xhexdx* great post - that issue did need some clarification. "Any" is a short word and can get lost in the shuffle of information exchange. Even pet rocks like B. albopilosum can be surprisingly quick at times. And I also, would not personally recommend G. rosea. But that's just me. IMO, B. albopilosum would be just right for you shypoet. And _definitely_ read/print Pikaia's post and links. 

Thanks for that great info Pikaia!!!


----------



## JimM (Sep 9, 2009)

"If *any* spider decides to make a bolt for it"


    * Main Entry: *any*
    * Pronunciation: \ˈe-nē\
    * Function: _adjective_
    * Etymology: Middle English, from Old English ǣnig; akin to Old High German einag any, Old English ān one — more at one
    * Date: before 12th century

1 : one or some indiscriminately of *whatever kind*: a : one or another taken at random <ask any man you meet> b : every —*used to indicate one selected without restriction <any child would know that>*
2 : one, some, or all indiscriminately of whatever quantity: a : one or more —used to indicate an undetermined number or amount <have you any money> b : all —used to indicate a maximum or whole <needs any help he can get> c : a or some without reference to quantity or extent <grateful for any favor at all>
3 a : unmeasured or unlimited in amount, number, or extent <any quantity you desire> b : appreciably large or extended <could not endure it any length of time>


Thus concludes my public service for the day.


----------



## samatwwe (Sep 9, 2009)

arachneman said:


> Just hope you don't get the wrong G.rosea.


I did! I got my big girl hoping to have a nice docile T that I can hold, right when I do the "paintbrush test" she went phsyco!! Shes crazy!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah, well, if we're going that route, then make sure you let me know when your Latrodectus makes a bolt for it, Jim.

Dare I define 'spider'.


----------



## JimM (Sep 9, 2009)

When she decides to keep Black Widows or even asks about them, we'll cross that bridge.
You know as well as I do that as a matter of convenience we referre to Theraphosids as 'spiders'.




edited for spelling


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 9, 2009)

JimM said:


> "If *any* spider decides to make a bolt for it"
> 
> 
> * Main Entry: *any*
> ...


You must  be bored or have lots of time on your hands......lol 
You could have just stated that I said it first


----------



## JimM (Sep 9, 2009)

spit said:


> You must  be bored or have lots of time on your hands......lol
> You could have just stated that I said it first


I'll bet it took me less time to paste that definition than you just spent typing that post. ;P


----------



## deathcrew (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to the boards! I am also disabled and keep 30+ T's. Like Stan Schultz said North American Aphonopelma's make good first time pet's. Good luck!


----------



## JimM (Sep 9, 2009)

Aphonopelmas are excellent choices, though not so colorful.
For a handling spider, it's hard to beat A. chalcodes.

You'd have to try awfully hard to get bitten by that species.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

Pikaia said:


> Good to hear from you! Welcome to the hobby and welcome to this forum.
> 
> It may interest you to know that my wife, Marguerite, is also disabled to the point where she would be wheelchair bound if there were room for one in the motorhome in which we live. We have kept tarantulas, up to something in the neighborhood of 1300 of them, between February 1968 and spring 2005. They may likely be among the best pets for the disabled because they are small, require little care and attention, and many, if not most, can be relatively easily handled. Never fear, you won't be making a mistake by keeping a tarantula as a pet.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I plan on ordering his book very soon. I also have seen that the topic of handling can turn into a flame war here, so I hope that my topic does not turn into that. Mostly I posted this thread to see what T people recommended for me because I have CP and all. I probably will not handle them all that much to be honest. I am just content with looking at them you know?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I would say Get a Grammostola species (includes rosea, pulchra, pulchripes) or brachypelma species (includes smithi, vagans)
> None of these species are too fast or skiddish compared to ther t's, but any t can run at a decent pace. A these guys are generally beginner species as they are farily slow, attractive and easy to care


yep, now that I thought about it, I probably wouldn't even take them out of their environment...but if it should happen that they do get out, I just wanted to know which spiders are kind of slow. Thank you for your recommendation


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

gvfarns said:


> As people have said, tarantulas in genus Grammostola, Brachypelma, and Aphonopelma are slow moving and very reluctant to bite.  Excellent T's for your application.
> 
> Best T's for this in many opinions (as well as mine):
> 
> ...


thank you for your help


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> *xhexdx* great post - that issue did need some clarification. "Any" is a short word and can get lost in the shuffle of information exchange. Even pet rocks like B. albopilosum can be surprisingly quick at times. And I also, would not personally recommend G. rosea. But that's just me. IMO, B. albopilosum would be just right for you shypoet. And _definitely_ read/print Pikaia's post and links.
> 
> Thanks for that great info Pikaia!!!


thanks  I plan on picking up a copy of The Tarantula Keeper's Guide very soon because I read on this forum that it is the most up to date book about them.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> I did! I got my big girl hoping to have a nice docile T that I can hold, right when I do the "paintbrush test" she went phsyco!! Shes crazy!


I'm sorry about that


----------



## scottyk (Sep 9, 2009)

The only thing I could add to the plethora of great advice here is to look into buying from one of the more highy regarded dealers that sell on Arachnoboards.

My reasoning is the already mentioned fact that there is room for individualism in any of the aforementioned species. I would let the dealer know your situation, and possibly direct them to this thread. They should be able to pick you out an individual tarantula that is calm and handleable.

Best of luck!
Scott


----------



## shypoet (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you scott. I'll look into doing that


----------



## scottyk (Sep 9, 2009)

My pleasure! Enjoy your stay. 

You may have already figured out that this is a way more interesting and involved hobby than you expected. You'll be shopping for your second T before you know it


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 9, 2009)

From my experience,people who start off normally end up keeping spiders,snakes,scorpions and frogs......and then look for other things too....lol
This is just the beginning.....enjoy


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 9, 2009)

JimM said:


> When she decides to keep Black Widows or even asks about them, we'll cross that bridge.
> *You know as well as I do that as a matter of convenience we referre to Theraphosids as 'spiders'.*
> 
> 
> ...


And you know as well as I do that the post in question was not very clear nor did it give the impression that he was referring to any spider in general vs. any spider the OP chooses to acquire.

Holy crap excuse me for trying to help and 'repeating' something that was never actually *said*.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 10, 2009)

JimM said:


> I'll bet it took me less time to paste that definition than you just spent typing that post. ;P


Is beating dead horses more productive if done quickly and efficiently?

OK.  Maybe I'm overreacting now, but xhexdx made a valid point.  Not much value in nit-picking over who else might have touched on a similar theme.


----------



## JimM (Sep 10, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> And you know as well as I do that the post in question was not very clear nor did it give the impression that he was referring to any spider in general vs. any spider the OP chooses to acquire.
> 
> Holy crap excuse me for trying to help and 'repeating' something that was never actually *said*.


I'm sorry, I found a bit of humor in all of this and I think that was lost in translation. Apologies if it came across like I was picking on you.


----------



## mickey66 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dillon said:


> I'm going to have to throw the book in, and say G. Rosea.
> 
> The "rose hair" t's are not that quick,  I dont think it getting away from you would be a concern.
> 
> ...


I must say all spiders are fast....when I brought my G.Rosea home from Petco....I opened the little box they put her in and she was out of the box and on my hand soooo fast it took my breath away so I must bring this up....no such thing as a slow spider. G.Rosea is a great choice for a first T though....Good Luck with any choice you make!


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 10, 2009)

spit said:


> From my experience,people who start off normally end up keeping spiders,snakes,scorpions and frogs......and then look for other things too....lol
> This is just the beginning.....enjoy


I can't think of anyone like that. :liar: (Looking in mirror)

Anyway welcome and enjoy. I gotta agree with everyone and wish I still had some fairly sweet ones to offer you. I don't like to handle mine do to fear of a fall but that is me. I've seen pokies held fine but it's just my fear I'll drop them. I have handled my Smithi and she usually sits on my lap while I quick clean a tank. She thinks she is a lap dog lol. No she is just lazy. Like Joe said though some can be surprisingly quick even if it is a short burst.

I agree that G.Rosea can be good first time as they are hardy *but* can be are psychos too and not good about letting you handle. I also like the fact they are cheep and easy to acquire.

I personally like Brachys (but not their price tags) because they can be colorful, so pretty to look at. Handling varies I'd say because of the U Hairs and every now and then one may have an attitude. I don't have a problem with them but, I could also have T. Blondi kick them on me during maintenance, who is notorious for irritating peoples skin, with no ill effects. Just depends on tolerance.

This site has Latin names and pictures. If you click them it will give info like territorial, arboreal, burrower, handalbility, sex (not how to but show some that are different by sex), most common common name, average speed, size, maturity, life span, average temp, and humidity. This was the first site I found when I got back into keeping them and helped show my now ex husband different T's and help explain things to him. (Can't believe I finally remembered the name of this site I never book marked it.) They aren't all here but it just gives you some ideas on things. http://www.scottstarantulas.com/tarantulas1.htm


----------



## Ether Imp (Sep 10, 2009)

JimM said:


> Aphonopelmas are excellent choices, though not so colorful.
> For a handling spider, it's hard to beat A. chalcodes.
> 
> You'd have to try awfully hard to get bitten by that species.


I agree. My experience with Aphonopelma's is relatively minimal by comparison to many of the people on these boards, but thus far I haven't had a problem. They are so extremely docile, you almost have to go out of your way to make them kick hairs or attempt to bite you.

Not saying they are incapable of it or won't do it when startled/threatened, mind you.. Just that they're normally very relaxed, and personally I find Chalcodes/Flagstaff/Paysoni/New River etc all very beautiful.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 10, 2009)

This may or may not mean anything to you considering the situation and limitations, 
but it is a known fact that when Ts 'run' so to speak, they do so in short spurts. 
Not going to get technical here but something about their inability to 'keep going', 
because when they jolt they actually have to 'stop & catch their breath'.  
What I mean is, if one WERE to get away, it would probably only go a short distance, 
and then maybe another short distance. 
It wouldn't 'just keep running'...
and this is all assuming you're getting one known to be slow and docile...
not an OBT for example, (haha)

Having added this, I'd like to second the idea of having a breeder/seller specifically 
choose a tarantula for you. 
This way there should be no unexpected surprises as far as your Ts general 'mood'... 
(Once it's settled in ofcourse) 
Best of luck with your new addition! I am quite certain it'll be the first of many


----------



## gambite (Sep 10, 2009)

Unless you plan to order some tarantulas online, your selection will be limited to whatever species you can find locally. I usually recommend that beginners read about what are considered good started species, but don't limit yourself to just those. You never know what you will find at the local pet store or expo. IMO get whatever species you can find locally that you recognize as good beginner species.


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 10, 2009)

As others have said, Grammostola.  

You know, so far, the Grammostola porteri (aka False Rose Hair) that was sold to me by T-inc has been my best little spider ever.  I named her sweetie because she is absolutely the easiest spider to handle and care for ever.  I had a scare when I (stupidly) left the top of her enclosure open after popping in a cricket and leaving the room because someone called my name. 

I came back (an hour later), and she was gone.  I finally found her under the book case, so I carefully moved it, put my hand down, and scooted her right on it.  Didn't try to bolt or do anything really, and seemed happy to be back near her hide. 

Had it be the G rosea RCF I would have been bit, or it would have run away really fast.  Had it been the other G. rosea it probably would have also attacked me, and then pooped on me.  Those two have become very mean girls, while Sweetie is just that.  

None of my G. pulchras are big enough to really judge, but they seem to be the nicest in the hobby, but we shall see in a decade (lol).


----------



## james (Sep 10, 2009)

*pets spider*

I have LOTS of T's and my newbie spider is Grammostola Pulchra a.k.a. the Brazilian Black. I hold these spiders all the time and they are docile as can be. I have imported over 50 large adults and have yet to find a mean one. I have hundreds of slings and I hold them at shows and let kids hold them all the time. There are a lot of choices out there but all have flaws. For me this spiders is your best opportunity of a relatively slow moving, very docile, and all around nice spiders.
James


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 10, 2009)

Dang! You beat me to it, James!  

Grammostola pulchra is probably one of the best choices for a first T. They are made of pure sugar. I have 5 of them, of all ages and sizes and every one of them is sweetness-on-8-legs. 
They cost a bit more to acquire ~ but when you take into consideration their longevity, easy care and stunning beauty; it's actually pretty cheap.  
Grammostola acteon is another sweetheart of a T. Both of mine are reliably good natured and docile. 

Having said that ~ I'll add that I collect Grammostolas as a Genus and there are a few that do not make good hand pets. G. rosea is the worst; followed by grossa. I have Pamphobeteus that I would handle before I would even *consider* trying it with the roseas....


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 10, 2009)

Everyone's input has helped, I'm sure...
but just wanted to say I can't believe all the bad press about roseas!
 

Mine have been nothing but dears, all the one's I've ever had...
boring by definition to some, but true dears..


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 10, 2009)

This is what I currently own in my personal collection. Out of this entire list, G.rosea is one of the least likely to be handled, hehehe. No kidding. 

1.0.0 Acanthoscurria atrox
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria juruenicola "Gemma"
0.2.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata "Ida" & "Agatha"
0.1.0 Aphonopelma anax "Elizabeth"
0.0.1 Aphonopelma behlei
0.0.1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.1 Aphonopelma iodius "Odie"
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Davis
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani "Priscilla"
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia "Bonnie"
0.0.1 Avicularia amazonica
0.2.0 Avicularia metallica "Eartha" & "Fancy"
0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor "Wonka" & "Zoey"
1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum "Phil"
1.0.0 Brachypelma annitha "Franky"
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum "Aurora"
1.1.0 Brachypelma emilia "Miss Charro" & "Orlando"
0.0.1 Brachypelma klassi
0.3.0 Brachypelma smithi "Juanita," "Eva" & "Run-Away-Jane"
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans "Donna"
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
0.0.1 Chaetopelma gracile
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus "Cindy"
0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue "Madame Blue"
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans "Valentine"
1.2.0 Citharischius crawshayi "Lucille" & "Ethel"
0.0.3 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum "Tiger"
0.0.2 Euathlus sp. blue
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus "Pussy Galore"
1.0.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus "Evilyn"
0.1.1 Ephebopus uatuman "Esmerelda"
1.1.0 Grammostola acteon "Gertrude" & "Willy"
1.2.0 Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata "Miss Nancy," " Juliette" & "Big Daddy"
0.1.0 Grammostola grossa "Gretchen"
1.3.1 Grammostola pulchra "Herman", "Elvira," "Sugar", "Jet" & "Mojo"
0.1.0 Grammostola formosa "Ursula"
0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps "Gracie"
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. concepcion "Kitty Kitty"
1.3.1 Grammostola rosea "Rosie," "Bertha Bitch," "Dorothy," "Annie" & "Sabbath"
0.0.3 Haplopelma albostriata
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum "Marilyn"
1.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata "Carrie"
0.0.5 Holothele sp.'tachira' (Norte De Sander) *CB by JohnApple
0.1.0 Hysterocrates gigas "Duckie" (A.K.A. "Satan's Bath Toy")
0.0.1 Hysterocrates crassipes
0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis "Lurch"
0.0.2 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana "Zsa Zsa"
0.1.0 Lasiodora striatipes "Lola"
0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum "Rita"
0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas "Legion"
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri "My Precious"
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus "Cruella"
0.2.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus "Lucrezia" & "Eunice"
0.1.0 Nhandu vulpinus "Butch"
0.0.2 Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis "Ginger"
0.0.2 Orpanaecus sp.
1.2.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma "Patty," "Petunia" & "Pan"
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis "Audrey Rose"
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.0.1 Paraphysa scrofa "Scruffy"
0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides "Lorena"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca (highland)
0.0.2 Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland)
0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli "Venus" & "Aphrodite"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria miranda
1.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica "Lars" (Sexed by Stan Schultz)
0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa "Violet"
0.0.2 Poecilotheria ornata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata "Clarabelle"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni "Bridgette"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis "Druscilla"
0.0.3 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei "Aileen"
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psuedhapalopus sp. blue "Snuffy"
0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordata (CB by Bliss) "Bobby Sue"
0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi "Bloody Mary"
0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus "Ma Barker" & "Xena"
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus larave
0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis "Agnes"
1.6.0 Theraphosa blondi "Ogra" "Margret" "Ingrid" "Suzanne" "Stella" "Esther" & "Edward"
0.1.0 Vitalius paranaensis "Queen Isabella"
0.0.2 Vitalius roseus
0.0.2 Xenesthis immanis

OTHER
0.0.1 Tailless whipscorpion "Gizmo" *CB by KenTheBugGuy
1.0.0 Archispirostreptus gigas "Lazlo"
0.0.1 Sphodros abbotti "Snuggles"
0.1.0 Mastigopus giganteous "Daphne"
0.0.1 Latouchia batuensis "Fluffy"


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

spit said:


> From my experience,people who start off normally end up keeping spiders,snakes,scorpions and frogs......and then look for other things too....lol
> This is just the beginning.....enjoy


We used to have turtles, but they didn't live very long 

I like snakes, and we debated about getting one


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> This may or may not mean anything to you considering the situation and limitations,
> but it is a known fact that when Ts 'run' so to speak, they do so in short spurts.
> Not going to get technical here but something about their inability to 'keep going',
> because when they jolt they actually have to 'stop & catch their breath'.
> ...


Thank you for your advice  I had no idea that when they "run" they do so in short spurts. That's interesting


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh and instead of making a new thread, I thought I'd post in here and let you know what his name is going to be...

We are going to name him Roger


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> Dang! You beat me to it, James!
> 
> Grammostola pulchra is probably one of the best choices for a first T. They are made of pure sugar. I have 5 of them, of all ages and sizes and every one of them is sweetness-on-8-legs.
> They cost a bit more to acquire ~ but when you take into consideration their longevity, easy care and stunning beauty; it's actually pretty cheap.
> ...


How expensive are the Grammostola Pulchra? They look sweet, but Josh and I do not have a lot of money right now 

I'm going to be getting the Tarantula Keeper's Guide soon...does this book talk about them? I'd like to read up on them  

Thanks


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

Cost depends largely on gender and size.  Spiderlings go for around $45 (check the For Sale (FS) section on this site), where an adult female will go for around $200.

TTKG doesn't necessarily talk about many species specifically; it's more of a guide for tarantulas in general.  I admit though, I have not purchased the newest edition yet, so I could be wrong as far as that's concerned.

--Joe


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

OK, thanks


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I would go with a g. Pulchra as well never even heard of a mean one and they are always hungry


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

We'll be saving up our money 

I'd just hate to go buy a spider from a store and get it home and it'd end up being a little satan spider. So, we're going to save up our money and make sure we make a good choice you know? 

I'm not going to buy one at the store though, I'll take everyone's advice and order through someone here. Any suggestions on who to order from who is known for being a great seller who can pick a good one out for our specific situation?


----------



## MIC (Sep 10, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Welcome to the forums.  i am disabled and we have 19 Ts.  i am glad you tried the search first, but you are right that it is a very specific question and i doubt searches would have yielded any answers specific enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats *curiousme*. :clap: You have an excellent way of thinking and advising.


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Go with the G pulchra, my male is as sweet as can be

Here in denmark they cost around 60 dollars.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, thanks. I'm going to be researching them to make sure that is what we want, but so far, it sounds like that is what I am leaning towards.


----------



## JimM (Sep 10, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Everyone's input has helped, I'm sure...
> but just wanted to say I can't believe all the bad press about roseas!
> 
> 
> ...


Most it seems are, but enough have unpredictable temperaments that we can't include this species in the "reliably docile" category.

A. chalcodes they are not.


----------



## burmish101 (Sep 10, 2009)

In my experience the original T the OP asked about, pink zebra (E. campestratus) have been quite docile and slow moving (pet rock-ish)and havent seemed to kick hairs of the few adult females i've had. Good choice for a first T, theres several species you cant go wrong with, but my advice is if you cant choose, get them all! ;P 

Also about Aphonopelma, not sure if this is the standard or not but i've had a few skittish A. hentzi's and A. moderatum always seemed to have an attitude when I worked with them. 

Good luck on your first fuzzy pet rock, im sure you'll both learn allot and have lots of fun.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks. That's good to know


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tarantula.com has g. Pulchra slings


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Cost depends largely on gender and size.  Spiderlings go for around $45 (check the For Sale (FS) section on this site), where an adult female will go for around $200.
> 
> TTKG doesn't necessarily talk about many species specifically; it's more of a guide for tarantulas in general.  I admit though, I have not purchased the newest edition yet, so I could be wrong as far as that's concerned.
> 
> --Joe


Ok, sadly the Pulchra is out because Josh says he doesn't want to spend that much on our first  

You think a seller on this board would be willing to work with me if they think it's a good spider for our situation?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> Tarantula.com has g. Pulchra slings


I went there, but I think it's the wrong URL


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend  I have seen them for around 30 bucks. Best bet is to go to a show on the last day and try to talk. Another thing about pulchra is females can live over twenty years.  WHATEVER YOU BUY MAKE SURE ITS NOT A MATURE MALE!!


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 10, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Any Grammostola Sp will be delightful pet
> its such a wonderful and easy keeping genus


perfect genus for beginners. Aim for a G. rosea, or if you wanna spend a couple more bucks, try G. pulchra.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> How much are you looking to spend  I have seen them for around 30 bucks. Best bet is to go to a show on the last day and try to talk. Another thing about pulchra is females can live over twenty years.  WHATEVER YOU BUY MAKE SURE ITS NOT A MATURE MALE!!


I'd say no more than $50


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> perfect genus for beginners. Aim for a G. rosea, or if you wanna spend a couple more bucks, try G. pulchra.


I want a Pulchra, but I'll have to see if a seller is willing to work with me on the cost because we probably won't pay more than $50 since it will be our first spider. Anything over $50 is going to be too much for us because of our strict budget.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

You can def get a pulchra sling they are also pretty hardy IMOjust do some research take a look at this link
www.petbugs.com/caresheets/tarantulas.html


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

To to the FS section and run a search for 'pulchra' and see what pops up.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

If you wanna take a chance on a rosea( I never had a bad one) you can get one for ten to fifteen bucks at a petstore


----------



## JimM (Sep 10, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Ok, sadly the Pulchra is out because Josh says he doesn't want to spend that much on our first
> 
> You think a seller on this board would be willing to work with me if they think it's a good spider for our situation?



I'd give you one if I had any.  
Dean at NW Invertebrates has some young, sexed female B. smithi for $40, and would be a great choice for you.

http://www.northwestinverts.com/price2.html

Keep an eye on the classifieds here and it ATS.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> You can def get a pulchra sling they are also pretty hardy IMOjust do some research take a look at this link
> www.petbugs.com/caresheets/tarantulas.html


thanks for the link.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

JimM said:


> I'd give you one if I had any.
> Dean at NW Invertebrates has some young, sexed female B. smithi for $40, and would be a great choice for you.
> 
> http://www.northwestinverts.com/price2.html
> ...


Ok, thank you


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeahvthat is the classic movie tarantula and they can live for up to thirty years if there female if you search there is a ton of info on them all over the net


----------



## Buckshot (Sep 10, 2009)

Tarantulas has different personalities.

My B albopilosum is a sweetheart that has never been aggresive. 
I would never handle my A. seemani because she panicks very easily.
My G. pulchra has an attitude problem.:evil: 
My B. smithi is a notorious hairkicker
My G. aureostriata is very gentle and shy, but she gets my respect because i´ve seen her hitting the prey very hard and fast.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 10, 2009)

What do you mean attitude? Don't think you can judge handling by how they attack their prey they all end up fanging ang injecting venom until it's dead


----------



## curiousme (Sep 10, 2009)

shypoet said:


> We'll be saving up our money
> 
> I'd just hate to go buy a spider from a store and get it home and it'd end up being a little satan spider. So, we're going to save up our money and make sure we make a good choice you know?


If you do go to a pet store, request that they remove the T from its enclosure.  That should give you an idea of its temperament.  

i would still recommend G. rosea, as i think that the reason we hear so many reports of 'psycho' rosies is because of the sheer number of people who have them.  'Most' T keepers have at least one in their collection and you can't really say that about any other species.  It is also the most commonly sold T in any pet store i have been to.  Plus, they are almost always around $20 for an adult, a definite plus if you are dealing with a budget.  Every T will have its own personality, so just because 'some' people have 'psycho' ones, doesn't mean your odds are high to get one.

If you do get one from a pet store, make sure it is not a male.  You can identify them by the bulbs/ boxing gloves on their pedipalps(the little leg-like appendages up front) and their first two legs will have hooks on the backside.  A search for hooks should yield you some examples of what to look for visually. 



> I'm not going to buy one at the store though, I'll take everyone's advice and order through someone here. Any suggestions on who to order from who is known for being a great seller who can pick a good one out for our specific situation?


You have to remember that shipping is usually around $30, so if you have a $50 budget, you can only spend $20 on the T itself.

Paul Becker at petcenterusa.net is my recommendation.  Any T that we purchased through the mail has been from him.  He is very friendly, professional and helpful and is also generally cheaper than other dealers.  We just ordered our anniversary present from him today!  (4 new T's!!  i can't wait!)

i don't know what he has in the way of adults, but Aphonopelma sp. New River are beautiful and docile.  They are several pretty shades of brown, kind of peanut buttery looking.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 10, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> What do you mean attitude? Don't think you can judge handling by how they attack their prey they all end up fanging ang injecting venom until it's dead


No, you can't go by that.  A feeding response is different than a Ts temperament when being handled.  Some of our Ts have a voracious feeding response(G. _pulchra_ for example), but they are sweeties when being handled.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

curiousme said:


> If you do go to a pet store, request that they remove the T from its enclosure.  That should give you an idea of its temperament.
> 
> i would still recommend G. rosea, as i think that the reason we hear so many reports of 'psycho' rosies is because of the sheer number of people who have them.  'Most' T keepers have at least one in their collection and you can't really say that about any other species.  It is also the most commonly sold T in any pet store i have been to.  Plus, they are almost always around $20 for an adult, a definite plus if you are dealing with a budget.  Every T will have its own personality, so just because 'some' people have 'psycho' ones, doesn't mean your odds are high to get one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice. Why not get an adult male? Josh wants one because all of our other pets are female "...it's time for a male pet" LOL


----------



## JimM (Sep 10, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Thank you for your advice. Why not get an adult male? Josh wants one because all of our other pets are female "...it's time for a male pet" LOL


Males are not long lived,  a few years, maybe 6 to 8 for a Brachy.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, thanks Jim


----------



## curiousme (Sep 10, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Thank you for your advice. Why not get an adult male? Josh wants one because all of our other pets are female "...it's time for a male pet" LOL


Like it was said, males live a few years and females can live for 20+.  The natural purpose of males is to procreate, so once they 'hook out'/ mature, they only have a little while left to live.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 10, 2009)

I got my slings for 20$ each (G. pulchra).


----------



## shypoet (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a good price


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 10, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Like it was said, males live a few years and females can live for 20+.  The natural purpose of males is to procreate, so once they 'hook out'/ mature, they only have a little while left to live.


So what's the natural purpose of females? :}


----------



## Rindy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, welcome.  My thoughts:
PZB, pink zebra beauty or E. campestratus:  I have named mine "Possum" because when you pick her up she just sits in your hand, you can even turn her on her back and she will just stay like that....I don't think there is a better beginner T anywhere.  There is one dealer on the board that is offering juvi pzb for $35. They are pretty rare.
Rosies, G. rosea: they are *THE* beginner T partly because they are docile and partly because of availability...full grown wild caught for $15  In the hobby individuals rosea are known to have very differing personalities. Mine has been great.
I think either of these would be fine, but don't rule out a little "blueberry" (Avic. versicolor) or an Avic. Avicularia sling.  You can get these tiny little Ts for $10 each and they will walk all over your hands and heart.  You get to watch them grow and learn the ways of the tarantula while they are young and catchable. 
The one T I would say don't get is a large male- they are faster and _need_ to be on the go.
It's all a learning experience, your doing a good job with research- enjoy whatever you choose


----------



## JimM (Sep 10, 2009)

Rindy said:


> Rosies, G. rosea: they are *THE* beginner T partly because they are docile


As we've discussed, not all Rosies fit that description.
They are less reliably docile than some Aponophelma species, or B. emelia for instance. Many individuals make great beginner T's yes, bet a greater percentage of them turn out to have a less than ideal temperament than we see with other species.


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 11, 2009)

My only good (as in nice) rosie is the "false rose".  They're cheap (got mine for $15 - might get more in the future) and so far this girlie, as I said before, is very nice.

My other two are spider b***hes.


----------



## Buckshot (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to explain a few things


Buckshot said:


> Tarantulas has different personalities.
> 
> My B albopilosum is a sweetheart that has never been aggresive.
> I would never handle my A. seemani because she panicks very easily.
> ...


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 11, 2009)

My G. pulchripes is amazingly docile and was my first T.   

Some Brachys and some Grammostola species are a bit more defensive or fast compared to others.  I honestly would never handle my B. boehmei in a million years, and she's VERY quick to flick hairs and bolt, and I don't even own a rosea because of all the videos I've seen of them attacking paintbrushes and such, lol.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

Rindy said:


> Hi, welcome.  My thoughts:
> PZB, pink zebra beauty or E. campestratus:  I have named mine "Possum" because when you pick her up she just sits in your hand, you can even turn her on her back and she will just stay like that....I don't think there is a better beginner T anywhere.  There is one dealer on the board that is offering juvi pzb for $35. They are pretty rare.
> Rosies, G. rosea: they are *THE* beginner T partly because they are docile and partly because of availability...full grown wild caught for $15  In the hobby individuals rosea are known to have very differing personalities. Mine has been great.
> I think either of these would be fine, but don't rule out a little "blueberry" (Avic. versicolor) or an Avic. Avicularia sling.  You can get these tiny little Ts for $10 each and they will walk all over your hands and heart.  You get to watch them grow and learn the ways of the tarantula while they are young and catchable.
> ...


This won't be for much longer....over here anyway.
They will be CITIES before too much longer and prices are going to go up and up.
paul


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

Rindy said:


> .............I think either of these would be fine, but don't rule out a little "blueberry" (Avic. versicolor) or an Avic. Avicularia sling.  You can get these tiny little Ts for $10 each and they will walk all over your hands and heart.  You get to watch them grow and learn the ways of the tarantula while they are young and catchable.


This is a bad idea.  She wants something that is slow moving.  i would definitely not recommend an A. versicolor as slow moving in any way and definitely not a *sling* of any Avicularia species.  If the T made it to a wall in an escape attempt, she wouldn't be able to get it............


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> So what's the natural purpose of females? :}


Hmmmmm........ to prolong the species.  Yes, procreation is necessary, but i wouldn't say that was the female purpose.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

JimM said:


> As we've discussed, not all Rosies fit that description.
> They are less reliably docile than some Aponophelma species, or B. emelia for instance. Many individuals make great beginner T's yes, bet a greater percentage of them turn out to have a less than ideal temperament than we see with other species.


i doubt this.  For every 'crazy rosie' post, there are probably 20 people out there that don't post, because their G. _rosea_ is not a problem.  i honestly think it is because of the sheer number of people that have a G. _rosea_, that causes a greater number of temperament anomalies to be reported.  i bet back when everyone could have a B. smithi, there were similar claims.  (i don't know that though)  You also have to remember that temperament can change from molt to molt....................


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

Rosies are beginner spids......even recognised over here.
They are the spider equivalent of corns.
That is not to say you won't get a crazy one.
I have a fasciata the I can handle so anything is possible
paul


----------



## Dyon (Sep 11, 2009)

Why is everybody recommending a G.pulchra, if they dont want to spend much on their first T.
Why not take a curly hair(Brachypelma albopilosum)
They got nice curly hair and are very docile.
A rosea hair(Grammostola rosea) is also a good choice, my mature male is very sweet altough he can be a prick when i disturb him. but that makes sense


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Dyon said:


> my mature male is very sweet altough he can be a <EDIT> when i disturb him. but that makes sense


So...the OP wants a spider they can hold...and your male can be a jerk when you disturb (aka try to hold?) him.

Good choice.

G. rosea = bad choice.


----------



## JimM (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> i doubt this.  For every 'crazy rosie' post, there are probably 20 people out there that don't post, because their G. _rosea_ is not a problem.  i honestly think it is because of the sheer number of people that have a G. _rosea_, that causes a greater number of temperament anomalies to be reported.  i bet back when everyone could have a B. smithi, there were similar claims.  (i don't know that though)  You also have to remember that temperament can change from molt to molt....................




Well let's look at this for a minute in the context of your assumptions about the ratio of Rosie keepers compared to other species.

Let's pull a number out of thin air, say 8000 Rosie owners, and 60 of them report their animal is of questionable temperament. Pretty small percentage there yes?

On the other hand we have 500 A. chalcodes owners, and 0 percent report any kind of aggressive or skittish temperament at all.
What then can we deduce from this? What factual statement can I make based on this data?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

Rindy said:


> Hi, welcome.  My thoughts:
> PZB, pink zebra beauty or E. campestratus:  I have named mine "Possum" because when you pick her up she just sits in your hand, you can even turn her on her back and she will just stay like that....I don't think there is a better beginner T anywhere.  There is one dealer on the board that is offering juvi pzb for $35. They are pretty rare.
> Rosies, G. rosea: they are *THE* beginner T partly because they are docile and partly because of availability...full grown wild caught for $15  In the hobby individuals rosea are known to have very differing personalities. Mine has been great.
> I think either of these would be fine, but don't rule out a little "blueberry" (Avic. versicolor) or an Avic. Avicularia sling.  You can get these tiny little Ts for $10 each and they will walk all over your hands and heart.  You get to watch them grow and learn the ways of the tarantula while they are young and catchable.
> ...


Thank you for your advice


----------



## JC (Sep 11, 2009)

JimM said:


> Let's pull a number out of thin air, say 8000 Rosie owners, and 60 of them report their animal is of questionable temperament. Pretty small percentage there yes?
> 
> On the other hand we have 500 A. chalcodes owners, and 0 percent report any kind of aggressive or skittish temperament at all.
> What then can we deduce from this?


Get a Brachypelma albopilosum?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> This is a bad idea.  She wants something that is slow moving.  i would definitely not recommend an A. versicolor as slow moving in any way and definitely not a *sling* of any Avicularia species.  If the T made it to a wall in an escape attempt, she wouldn't be able to get it............


That's good to know


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

new update:

Josh and I are going to http://www.edspetworld.com/ tonight to look at what they have. As I've said, I probably won't want to handle the spider all that much, but my hubby will want to pick her up every now and then. 

Hopefully they have a lot of choices and I'll find one that is not crazy.

You know what though? All the other pet stores around us (Pet Supplies Plus, PetSmart, Petco) don't sell tarantulas. Ed's Pet World is the only place that does. Here's to hoping that just maybe, they know their tarantulas. But, I will take everything they say with a grain of salt of course. 

I'm going to be getting my Tarantula Keeper's Guide book very soon, so I plan on reading that.

We won't be buying our spider yet, because obviously she needs a home first. I printed out how to make a substrate for the spider that was posted somewhere on this board from the Tarantula Keeper's Guide book, so we have a good idea of how to make her environment. 

And, since we will probably end up getting a female, the name can't be Roger. We'll think of something. We'll probably name her after we see her personality and all.

Thank you everyone for your advice!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

It's going to be hard to make an environment if you don't even know what species you're getting...

Although it seems you will be getting something terrestrial so that should narrow things down a bit, anyway.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

yep. I'm going to see what they have first, and then after I get my TKG book, I'll read up on how to make the substrate.

Edit about future spider's name since we'll probably get a female:

Because Josh's parents are missionaries, he grew up in Germany, and he said that we should name it a funny German name. We agreed on Helga.

Another edit about the living space for spider:

Josh said he wants to buy a 10 gal. tank, but I told him that that was too big and that a 5 gal. would be fine. What do you think about this? I went through the search and most people here have even smaller set ups than 5 gal. tanks, so I think she will be ok. Josh is just afraid that she'll be "cramped" in the 5 gal. tank. However, I told him that if it's too big a tank, that wasn't good because she could fall and hurt herself. 

Also, in regards to the tank issue, I searched this too. The lid that comes with the aquarium should be fine to use right? I noticed some other people here do different things, so I just want to make sure the lid will be fine because I don't want her to make an escape.

I figured that I would just post my questions in my own thread here because I used the search and all and don't want to be posting the same threads all over again. The set-up thread complete with pictures was super helpful to me, but I wanted your opinions on if the lid would be ok or not.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

JimM said:


> Well let's look at this for a minute in the context of your assumptions about the ratio of Rosie keepers compared to other species.
> 
> Let's pull a number out of thin air, say 8000 Rosie owners, and 60 of them report their animal is of questionable temperament. Pretty small percentage there yes?
> 
> ...


Your own numbers prove my point.  7,940 G. _rosea_ would be fine in this hypothetical situation and yet you are only taking a sample of 500 A. _chalcodes_ to compare......................that's not a good comparison.  The number of people that have a G. _rosea_ is significantly higher than other species, because of their availability.

i am not trying to fight about it, it is merely a hypothesis on my end. If thought about, it is a viable explanation for the reason we hear more about G. _rosea_ personality differences than with other species; resulting in the commonly given advice to stay away from G. _rosea_, when it *can* be a good beginner species.(more likely is than not)  i am not saying that all G. _rosea_ are loving, cuddly spiders, merely that it is a bit short-sighted to claim that they are not a good beginner species.  

Every T has a personality and this is what determines their temperament.  Which is what i have explained to the OP and how to circumnavigate that if buying from a pet store.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Josh said he wants to buy a 10 gal. tank, but I told him that that was too big and that a 5 gal. would be fine. What do you think about this? I went through the search and most people here have even smaller set ups than 5 gal. tanks, so I think she will be ok. Josh is just afraid that she'll be "cramped" in the 5 gal. tank. However, I told him that if it's too big a tank, that wasn't good because she could fall and hurt herself.


We put all of our adult Ts in at least a 10 gallon tank.  The fall hazard is only present if you do not set it with the appropriate amount of substrate.  We have our G. _rosea_ in a 10 gallon fish tank, but we have 7" of substrate, so there is no fall hazard.



> Also, in regards to the tank issue, I searched this too. The lid that comes with the aquarium should be fine to use right? I noticed some other people here do different things, so I just want to make sure the lid will be fine because I don't want her to make an escape.


If you are talking about a flip open aquarium lid, i would say that is not a good idea.  A lid can be made of plexi-glass easily and fairly cheaply.  If you have a dry loving species, you could get a screen lid, but we don't like to use those; because the T can get stuck hanging upside down if it climbs up there and gets a toe stuck.  This could result in a T casting off a leg, which in and of itself is not a big deal because they can regenerate it, but i just don't like the possibility.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I didn't think the flip-open lid would be a good idea, but just wanted to double check


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

Also, unless you buy the tank used, a 10 gallon is always cheaper than a 5 gallon.  Yes, it is more room than _necessary_, but as long as you add enough dirt to prevent falls, and the T doesn't have difficulty finding it's food(we tong feed, or drop the prey right in front of the T, then monitor until eaten), it just gives you more room for decor. (if you're into that, the T doesn't care much one way or the other)


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

good point. I think we'll go with the 10 gal. then

Thanks.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

shypoet said:


> yep. I'm going to see what they have first, and then after I get my TKG book, I'll read up on how to make the substrate.
> 
> Edit about future spider's name since we'll probably get a female:
> 
> ...


Let's see...

Whether or not a 5-gal is too big or too small (doubtful too small unless you get a HUGE tarantula) depends on how big the spider you get is when you get it.

The lid should be fine.  The issue with the spider falling is not how big the tank is, it's how much free space there is between the top of the tank and the substrate.  Let's say the tank is 10" tall and the spider is 3" DLS (diagonal leg span), then you only want the spider to have *maybe* 5" of free space, so you'd need to fill the tank with 5" of substrate.  This isn't mandatory of course (I personally don't always follow this rule), but it's safer.

Helga is a good name, I like it. 

--Joe


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> If you are talking about a flip open aquarium lid, i would say that is not a good idea.  A lid can be made of plexi-glass easily and fairly cheaply.  If you have a dry loving species, you could get a screen lid, but we don't like to use those; because the T can get stuck hanging upside down if it climbs up there and gets a toe stuck.  This could result in a T casting off a leg, which in and of itself is not a big deal because they can regenerate it, but i just don't like the possibility.


Why no flip-open lid? :? 

And, for the record, I have never had a spider cast a leg from being stuck in the lid.  Not saying it won't happen, but it's never happened to me.

And my post above took me a long time to write, so I wasn't ignoring the other posts, I just wasn't aware they were there while I was in the reply interface. :}


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Whether or not a 5-gal is too big or too small (doubtful too small unless you get a HUGE tarantula) depends on how big the spider you get is when you get it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I sure hope that we do ok with making the substrate. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Falk (Sep 11, 2009)

Please dont call them pzb, Eupalaestrus campestratus is the name.
Common names will just cause confusions


----------



## JimM (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Your own numbers prove my point.  7,940 G. _rosea_ would be fine in this hypothetical situation and yet you are only taking a sample of 500 A. _chalcodes_ to compare......................that's not a good comparison.  The number of people that have a G. _rosea_ is significantly higher than other species, because of their availability.
> 
> i am not trying to fight about it, it is merely a hypothesis on my end. If thought about, it is a viable explanation for the reason we hear more about G. _rosea_ personality differences than with other species; resulting in the commonly given advice to stay away from G. _rosea_, when it *can* be a good beginner species.(more likely is than not)  i am not saying that all G. _rosea_ are loving, cuddly spiders, merely that it is a bit short-sighted to claim that they are not a good beginner species.
> 
> Every T has a personality and this is what determines their temperament.  Which is what i have explained to the OP and how to circumnavigate that if buying from a pet store.


My numbers illustrate exactly the point I was making actually. Zero percent at 500 is likely to still be zero percent at 1000, and 8000 or slightly above. Exact figures are neither here nor there, I was just making a point about ratios. I'm not trying to argue either, my point is that you'll _probably _be fine with a Rose, but your chances are greater with multiple other species.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Thanks. I sure hope that we do ok with making the substrate. Shouldn't be too difficult.


i've seen you refer to 'making' substrate a few times now and my question is what do you think it entails?

Good substrates to use are 100% peat, coco fibre and potting soil(w/ no fertilizers).  You can mix and match these substrates, but any will be fine on their own.  The peat and coco fibre have to be re-hydrated as they usually come completely dehydrated, but it's not difficult or hard to get right.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

If you plan on getting a spid that requires humidity.....I also advise you to use sphagnum moss as well as coir  
paul


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

JimM said:


> My numbers illustrate exactly the point I was making actually. Zero percent at 500 is likely to still be zero percent at 1000, and 8000 or slightly above.


No, it's really doesn't.  If you take 8000 G. _rosea_ and only 80(not the number you used) show abnormal behavior, then that's only 1 in 100.  So, making the assumption that zero in 500 means that it will be the same percent in 1000+ is just not a good comparison/ assumption.  Unless there is some math that i am unaware of that you are referencing, i don't see why 0% at 500 would be the same at 1000.  i thought to be scientific about it, you would have to have equal sample groups, that is what i was trying to say.



> Exact figures are neither here nor there, I was just making a point about ratios. I'm not trying to argue either, my point is that you'll _probably _be fine with a Rose, but your chances are greater with multiple other species.


You're right, since there are no real numbers to look at, all this is a moot point.  i think we agree that you'll probably be fine with a G. _rosea_.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

This is quoted from a UK forum....again a rosea is the choice
paul

 Default  How to choose your first spider.
We get a lot of people asking for information on what spider is good for beginners, so I wrote this.

It would be nice if a mod could make it a sticky.

How to choose your first spider.

When choosing your first spider, you need to take your level of experience into consideration. The chances are you have not dealt with spiders in the past if you have never owned one, so you will be best off getting a spider that is not too aggressive, not too skittish, doesn’t have very potent venom, and also doesn’t get too big.

The best spiders to start off with are all in the Theraphosidae family (tarantula). You then need to choose the species of tarantula that will be best for you.

The best species to begin with are either in the Grammostola or Brachypelma family, as they are none aggressive, have weak venom and very hardy. These tarantulas include the Chilean Rose Hair (Grammostola Rosea), the Brazilian black (Grammostola pulchra), the Honduras Curly Hair Tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosa) and the beautiful and most popular pet tarantula in the world; the Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi). All these tarantulas are terrestrial/burrowers.

If you fancy an arboreal spider to begin with then I would suggest starting with one from the Avicularia family. If you do choose an arboreal species then you must take into consideration that these tarantulas need more care then the ones above. They require much higher humidity, more height then ground space, and more tank decorations (for them to attach their webs to)

It is wise to stay away from the more aggressive Asian species such as the cobalt blue (Haplopelma lividum), the Thai black (Haplopelma minax) and any of the Poecilotheria (Ornamental) family as they are super fast, have very potent venom (for a tarantula) and are very aggressive. You should also beware of all the tarantulas with baboon in their name until you have a lot of experience with the lesser aggressive species, as these tarantulas are VERY fast, will quickly adopt the strike pose and will not hesitate to bite if felt threatened.

Now you have chosen the spider that best suits you; its research time. Research is the most important thing to do before buying a tarantula; you will need to know everything from what tank and bedding to use to what humidity and temperature it should be kept at.

Handling: Tarantulas are display animals and should not be handled, they do not like or need it, yet some species such as the Grammostola Rosea will tolerate it for short periods of time.

NOTE: Please remember that all tarantulas carry venom and can bite! Their venom is not medically significant, but can cause pain ranging from that of a bee sting to possible paralysis. And can kill if you’re illergic to the venom. Also, most tarantulas have the ability to flick urticating hairs from their abdomen, these hairs can cause itching, irritation and in some species, temporary blindness.

Good luck and enjoy your new pet.

Thanks for reading,

Incubuss.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Unless there is some math that i am unaware of that you are referencing, i don't see why 0% at 500 would be the same at 1000.


0% of ANYTHING is 0.  0% of 500 is *0*.  0% of 1000 is *0*.  0% of 10,000 is *0*.  Not real complicated math involved.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

Guys.....stop this now :evil: 
The OP is asking a Q here........lets answer it instead of arguing and trying to prove who is the smartest :wall: 
paul


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> This is quoted from a UK forum....again a rosea is the choice
> paul


That would be why Aphonopelmas aren't listed then?



> NOTE: Please remember that all tarantulas carry venom and can bite! Their venom is not medically significant, but can cause pain ranging from that of a bee sting to possible paralysis. And can kill if you’re illergic to the venom. Also, most tarantulas have the ability to flick urticating hairs from their abdomen, these hairs can cause itching, irritation and in some species, temporary blindness.


i take issue with the 'can kill if allergic' statement.  There aren't any reports of death associated with T bite/ venom.  i do believe back in history, there were some, but they were caused by complications from infection at the bite site.  Fortunately, nowadays you can get anti-bacterial stuff anywhere and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> Guys.....stop this now :evil:
> The OP is asking a Q here........lets answer it instead of arguing and trying to prove who is the smartest :wall:
> paul


Agreed, if anyone wants to continue the conversation further, let's take it to pm.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Agreed, if anyone wants to continue the conversation further, let's take it to pm.[/QUOT
> sarcasm is no sign of smartness.......it often means the person saying the piece is an idiot,without friends who is just trying to impress people more stupid than he is....which is not always possible


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> i take issue with the 'can kill if allergic' statement.


I don't.  Anything can kill if you're allergic.

Better to warn someone that there is even a *slight* potential for some serious side affects (including death) than to not warn them and be sued because someone died.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I don't.  Anything can kill if you're allergic.
> 
> Better to warn someone that there is even a *slight* potential for some serious side affects (including death) than to not warn them and be sued because someone died.


more people die in Australia from European honey bee stings than all the snakes and spiders put together....and they have some mean animals.....all down to anaphylactic shock
thank you:clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> more people die in Australia from European honey bee stings than all the snakes and spiders put together....and they have some mean animals.....all down to anaphylactic shock
> thank you:clap:


I think that's because people are more likely to be allergic to bees than snakes and spiders, but I could be wrong.  I have no actual facts to back that up; just my opinion.

It's rare that people have a severe allergy to the fire ants we have here, but every now and then you get someone who doesn't know they're allergic, they get bit, and they're dead.

Btw, do you have an article to prove your post, spit?  Not trying to be an ass, I'm genuinely curious.

--Joe


----------



## curiousme (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I don't.  Anything can kill if you're allergic.
> 
> Better to warn someone that there is even a *slight* potential for some serious side affects (including death) than to not warn them and be sued because someone died.


i see what you are saying, but the experts say what i did.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

curiousme said:


> i see what you are saying, but the experts say what i did.


Apparently you do not.  I'll repost:

Better to warn someone that there is even a *slight* potential for some serious side affects (including death) than to not warn them and be sued because someone died.

It has nothing to do with what experts (or you) say.  And, with all due respect to Stan and Marguerite, they are not the only experts in the world on tarantulas.

When an old lady can spill a cup of coffee on her crotch and then sue McDonald's because the cup didn't say HOT COFFEE on it, you have to worry about things like that.  That's all I'm saying.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I think that's because people are more likely to be allergic to bees than snakes and spiders, but I could be wrong.  I have no actual facts to back that up; just my opinion.
> 
> It's rare that people have a severe allergy to the fire ants we have here, but every now and then you get someone who doesn't know they're allergic, they get bit, and they're dead.
> 
> ...


here you are...ass.....is this good enough for you....and to think I used to like you.....only joking Joe ;P 
paul
ps...it is common knowledge amongst spid and snake keepers here ....lol
http://hubpages.com/hub/Snakes-and-Honey-bees


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> here you are...ass.....is this good enough for you....and to think I used to like you.....only joking Joe ;P
> paul
> http://hubpages.com/hub/Snakes-and-Honey-bees


Rofl! :}         .


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Rofl! :}         .


Joe.....mina en comprehende ...lol ????????????????????


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, not to pick apart that article...well, ok, a little...but it was written by 'MrMarmalade', has several misspelled words, has an entire section copied/pasted twice, and he has no sources listed.

Still interesting to read though.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Ok, not to pick apart that article...well, ok, a little...but it was written by 'MrMarmalade', has several misspelled words, has an entire section copied/pasted twice, and he has no sources listed.
> 
> Still interesting to read though.


Joe....just except I am right.....I can quote piece after piece if you like....will you just accept that I am right on this....please
paul
ps.....you can always quote something that says the opposite if you like.....although I don't think you can
http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/australian_venomous_snakes.html


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

Joe.....see any copy and paste there my friend..... 
paul


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

hey everyone, thank you for your replies and all your advice.

Despite my wanting to wait and get her (until I set up her environment), Josh bought her tonight. 

We were going to get potting soil, but couldn't find any without fertilizer in it. So, we got vermiculite from a garden shop. I know some Rosies (that's what we got, a Rosie) don't like this stuff.

One quick question about the vermiculite... we have a 5 gal. tank, and Josh filled the tank up with 1 in. of vermiculite. Is this enough or should we add more? If so, how much?

And about potting soil...what brand do you use? Like I said, we are having a difficult time finding any without fertilizer....... please help me...

I told him I wanted to wait until I could get it all set up, but he insisted on getting her tonight, and now I am stuck with hoping we did this right, and I feel bad for Suzie (that's what we finally decided to name her)


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

vermiculite is not good on it's own.
Why can't you get coir?
dude,sling the vermiculite.....it should only be used with coir.....in small amounts to increase himidity.
Never use vermiculite on it's own
ps.....coir is coconut fibre.....the only thing you should use for your T.....
paul


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, after tons of advice, seems none of it sank in. :}

curiousme and I both gave examples of how much substrate to put in the tank.

Home Depot sells stuff called EarthGro and it's organic.  I buy topsoil in 50lb bags for less than 2 bucks.  You'd just need to dry the heck out of it first.

The pet shop you bought Fluffy at probably has stuff there.  The coco fiber spit is referring to comes in solid blocks you add water to and it'll expand.


----------



## JimM (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> ps.....coir is coconut fibre.....the only thing you should use for your T.....
> paul


Why do you say this?
Just curious.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

you can use anything you like but over here......we prefer coir....it is excellent stuff and works well.
You buy it in dried blocks (as joe said ) water it down and use it.......spids love it....especially the baboons where they can dig.
You American buddies must also know about it ???
paul


----------



## JimM (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> you can use anything you like but over here......we prefer coir....it is excellent stuff and works well.
> You buy it in dried blocks (as joe said ) water it down and use it.......spids love it....especially the baboons where they can dig.
> You American buddies must also know about it ???
> paul


Yep, I just haven't used it yet.
I think I'll buy some at give it a try.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey spit - 

I hadn't heard of it referred to as coir either; I'm sure that's a European thing.

Coco-fiber, bed-a-beast, coconut fiber...all are the same thing.

In any case, sure, you're right.  But I don't think you and I were arguing the same point.  See post #135.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

ok joe

paul


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Bah, you edited your post!

If you and I want to continue this conversation, I'm up for it, but in PMs.  We've already hijacked this thread enough. :}


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 11, 2009)

joe...
how can I pin my pokie


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Wow, after tons of advice, seems none of it sank in. :}
> 
> curiousme and I both gave examples of how much substrate to put in the tank.
> 
> ...


Oh the advice sank in trust me. I told him not to get her tonight because I wanted to set it up the right way and everything, but he didn't listen.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> vermiculite is not good on it's own.
> Why can't you get coir?
> dude,sling the vermiculite.....it should only be used with coir.....in small amounts to increase himidity.
> Never use vermiculite on it's own
> ...


Josh wants to know why not to use vermiculite on its own.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's totally artificial it's just used to hold humidity when added to peat moss or other substrate. T's don't like it and it doesn't hold burrows well at all they collapse


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

spit said:


> joe...
> how can I pin my pokie


Very quickly and very carefully.

Just because I haven't spent time perfecting my pinning doesn't mean I don't know how to.  I'm not comfortable enough to pin the OW guys and I've never been in a situation where I needed to.

shypoet - Vermiculite is grainy and has potential (in my opinion) of getting in book lungs.  G. rosea like their substrate bone dry and this condition would not be ideal for vermiculite, in my opinion.

I'd return the vermiculite and get something more closely resembling dirt.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

so if I buy some potting soil to mix in with it it should be ok?

Like I said, we had a heck of a time trying to find potting soil without fertilizer. 

Any brands that you'd suggest?

I'm going to try and find the stuff that Joe suggested.

Sorry you guys. Really, I wanted to wait until I had this all right before getting her and now I am just upset at my hubby.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Very quickly and very carefully.
> 
> Just because I haven't spent time perfecting my pinning doesn't mean I don't know how to.  I'm not comfortable enough to pin the OW guys and I've never been in a situation where I needed to.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. So you said Home Depot has some stuff that is good right? We'll go there tomorrow. 

I feel so bad for her. Mostly I am upset with Josh right now. She'll be ok until we can fix it the right way don't you think? I mean, I plan on fixing it tomorrow.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Like I said, you can get stuff at the pet store that's sold specifically for inverts.

Mixing the two would be better, but I'd just use the other stuff and mail me the vermiculite. :}


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Thanks Joe. So you said Home Depot has some stuff that is good right? We'll go there tomorrow.
> 
> I feel so bad for her. Mostly I am upset with Josh right now. She'll be ok until we can fix it the right way don't you think? I mean, I plan on fixing it tomorrow.


Yeah she should be fine till then.

Like I said, the brand is EarthGro and they have potting soil, top soil, and a couple other things.  I get the topsoil.  It'll be moist so you'll want to dry it out first as best as you can, or at least provide something in her tank (like a hide) for her to stand on if it's not dry enough for her.

The topsoil bag is white with red lining.  I think potting soil has green lining.

Let's run a quick image search on google:

Crappy pic but you get the idea:

http://di1.shopping.com/images1/pi/19/7b/50/34293512-177x150-0-0.jpg


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Also you should have more than an inch of whatever you use even though rosea don't burrow often just for saftey reasons


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> Also you should have more than an inch of whatever you use even though rosea don't burrow often just for saftey reasons


Been there. :}



xhexdx said:


> The issue with the spider falling is not how big the tank is, it's how much free space there is between the top of the tank and the substrate.  Let's say the tank is 10" tall and the spider is 3" DLS (diagonal leg span), then you only want the spider to have *maybe* 5" of free space, so you'd need to fill the tank with 5" of substrate.  This isn't mandatory of course (I personally don't always follow this rule), but it's safer.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't think she caught it though


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> Also you should have more than an inch of whatever you use even though rosea don't burrow often just for saftey reasons


yep, I plan on putting more than an inch of the top soil for her.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nevermind long thread lost track sorry


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 11, 2009)

What size is she?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 11, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> What size is she?


I am not sure. She's not very big yet. We'll try and take a picture of her soon, and I will post it in the pictures forum. I'd like to get her tank set up the right way first though before I take pictures.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

and just a side note:

my family and Josh's family think we are weird for getting a tarantula for a pet. When I tried to explain to my mother-in-law that they make good pets for disabled people like me, she just looked at me and said, "you are kidding right? Sarah, they don't make good pets!" 

Oh well, can't win them all right? Poor Suzie. No one likes her  lol


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 12, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> I did! I got my big girl hoping to have a nice docile T that I can hold, right when I do the "paintbrush test" she went phsyco!! Shes crazy!


Forgive me, but I have not had the time or patience to go through all 4 pages of this thread, so this may turn out to be a bit of a _non sequitur_.

I know that a lot of people recommend and even insist on the "paintbrush test" (not the least of which are Spider Bob - R. G. Breene, and Rosemary Kraft), but my experience with using it has been mostly negative. Too many tarantulas almost immediately identify the brush as a source of irritation and vexation, about like the noxious housefly that I'm going to kill in a minute if it doesn't leave me alone.

With almost all tarantulas, Marguerite and I have had the best luck with merely reaching down, quickly cupping them in our hand (right hand for Marguerite, left hand for me - the tarantula really doesn't care) and picking it up before it can react. Once they're in the palm of your hand they're in a close, warm, dark place just like their burrow. Almost just like home. Ninety percent of them will immediately settle right down and cuddle. Another 5% will struggle to escape the first couple of times, but soon realize that the "hand of God" isn't so bad after all. The last few will be incorrigible little heathens, but that's their personality and they probably would react the same way regardless of what method you used. To prove our point, we have regularly used that method for picking up a variety of the less "actively defensive" Old World species as well as adult _T. blondis_.

Having said that, I would not use that method for manipulating any of the species that were considered to have "medically significant bites." We may be brave, but we're not terminally stupid.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

good point


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Wow, after tons of advice, seems none of it sank in. :}
> 
> curiousme and I both gave examples of how much substrate to put in the tank.
> 
> ...


How many minutes do I bake the earthgro for? Is this necessary to do? I figure that in a few days after it's in there, it'll dry out, but I just wanted to know if it's something that has to be done for her you know? 

I searched, and the only answer I found was what temp to bake it on.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 12, 2009)

I have never had success baking substrate to dry it out.  All it does (for me) is create a humid oven and makes my house smell like dirt.

I'd leave it in a windowsil or somewhere that gets a lot of sun (but not outside) to dry.  The topsoil dries out quickly; within a day or two if you don't have it thicker than an inch and a half.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

ok

I will probably fill her tank up halfway with soil is this ok or too much? I mean, I searched the pictures thread for answers, and I even went to the sticky rosie thread here in this forum, and a lot of people have their tanks filled just about halfway with soil, so I figured she'll be ok. 

sorry about this really. I wanted to have it all set up _before_ she got here


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so upset about this. It's dumb. I just wanted her to have a nice place made before we brought her home. Josh says, "she's not going to die, she will be fine" when I told him that we needed to get her the right substrate. I'm going to put the top soil in her tank today. Will it still be dried out in a day or 2 even if it is in her tank? 

Maybe I'm just too concerned for her, but I want to make sure that she will be ok when we add it to her tank today even though it'll be damp and all. 

When the soil's all dry in her tank, she will go down into it right? Right now, she is just on her little hide out tree thing that we bought for her and she isn't moving very often.

After her new substrate is added, we're going to wait a week to feed her. This is ok right? It's something I read on this board, so I assume that waiting a week to feed her is fine.

Ya, sorry for the n00b posts and all. I hate this.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 12, 2009)

shypoet said:


> ok
> 
> I will probably fill her tank up halfway with soil is this ok or too much?


Without knowing the dimensions of the tank, no one can answer this.  A good rule of thumb is that you should have no more than a legspan and a half between the top of the substrate and the top of the enclosure.



> I mean, I searched the pictures thread for answers, and I even went to the sticky rosie thread here in this forum, and a lot of people have their tanks filled just about halfway with soil, so I figured she'll be ok.


Once again, that depends on the size of the enclosure and the size of the T.  Halfway may be good for a 5" T, but not for a 3" T.

A search in this sub-forum would have yielded better results.  What amount of substrate to have, is a question that has been answered many times.



> sorry about this really. I wanted to have it all set up _before_ she got here


We have no problem answering your questions, but you have been asking things that have already been answered here.  Mayhap a thorough read-through would answer you questions again.   

i am sorry that things did not go the way you had hoped, but the T should be okay until you get the set-up right.  i would post the pictures of the enclosure and the spider here in this thread, so as to get opinions on it. 

Also, i don't remember if someone has already said this(i don't have time to go check), but you will need to have a hide in the enclosure for it; because it will need a place to get out of the open area.  We have used a small flower pot before, if that gives you an idea of the size/ item you can use.  Also, it will need a water dish.  The dish for a small flower pot(as long as it is glazed) works well, or a peanut butter lid, but that should give you a size reference.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

I will post a picture of her soon.

I'm doing my best to search, but kind of in a hurry today because we have to go get her some soil and all. 

I know a lot of the questions I am asking have already been answered so I apologize for that. 

My Tarantula Keeper's Guide book will be here by next week sometime and I am hoping that will help me as well. 

The tank is 5 gal. 

Spider is not very big yet. We'll try to measure her soon though to find out.

In the meantime, I'm going to keep using the search here and hopefully that will cut down on all my newbie questions.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 12, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Josh says, "she's not going to die, she will be fine"


Tell Josh to sleep on the floor for the next couple weeks.  He isn't going to die; he'll be fine.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 12, 2009)

shypoet said:


> I'm doing my best to search, but kind of in a hurry today because we have to go get her some soil and all.


Try using quotes when searching(e.g. "substrate" "amount")  



> I know a lot of the questions I am asking have already been answered so I apologize for that.


i am not annoyed, just thought i would point it out.



> The tank is 5 gal.


That doesn't tell us dimensions, which will be what we need. 



> Spider is not very big yet. We'll try to measure her soon though to find out.


Measuring a T isn't always easy, but you measure diagonally(Front leg of one side to the back leg of the opposite side).  We usually just eyeball the measurement of a legspan and a half.



> In the meantime, I'm going to keep using the search here and hopefully that will cut down on all my newbie questions.


The link in my signature is a wonderful sticky with the answers to a lot of the common questions.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 12, 2009)

shypoet said:


> I will post a picture of her soon.
> 
> I'm doing my best to search, but kind of in a hurry today because we have to go get her some soil and all.
> 
> ...


Matey,one of the reasons the forum is here is to help newbies out with their T's so ask away and don't let anyone put you off asking.
The search function can help though.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 12, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Try using quotes when searching(e.g. "substrate" "amount")
> ---------------------------------
> That doesn't tell us dimensions, which will be what we need.


A quick search on google for 'tank dimensions' and the first hit is....

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

There.  Dimensions.

And to add to your first statement about searching; using an advanced search helps TONS more.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> A quick search on google for 'tank dimensions' and the first hit is....
> 
> http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm
> 
> There.  Dimensions.


Why should i have to search for her tank's dimensions?:?  Plus, not all fish tanks are the same dimensions.  Not saying they aren't her tanks dimensions...............



> And to add to your first statement about searching; using an advanced search helps TONS more.


D'oh!!!  Thanks for adding that, slipped my mind, but you are absolutely right.  i always use advanced search, because you can pick which sub-forums to search through and sometimes it helps to search just the titles of threads, instead of the entire thread.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Tell Josh to sleep on the floor for the next couple weeks.  He isn't going to die; he'll be fine.


yep. I mean, I'm sure she'll be ok for today until we get her tank set up right and all, but I don't want this to be any longer than it has to be.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Why should i have to search for her tank's dimensions?:?  Plus, not all fish tanks are the same dimensions.  Not saying they aren't her tanks dimensions...............
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh!!!  Thanks for adding that, slipped my mind, but you are absolutely right.  i always use advanced search, because you can pick which sub-forums to search through and sometimes it helps to search just the titles of threads, instead of the entire thread.


Thank you for your help.

I did a search for dimensions of a 5 gallon tank, and got this answer...

14 x 8 x 11


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 12, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Why should i have to search for her tank's dimensions?:?  Plus, not all fish tanks are the same dimensions.  Not saying they aren't her tanks dimensions...............


She did the same thing.



shypoet said:


> I did a search for dimensions of a 5 gallon tank, and got this answer...
> 
> 14 x 8 x 11


I've never actually seen a 5-gal...but I've seen a 5.5 gal and the dimensions are 16 3/16 x 8 3/8 x 10 1/2.

I can't believe this thread is 13 pages long...


----------



## Londoner (Sep 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I can't believe this thread is 13 pages long...


I hear ya!

I'm too lazy to read it all so I'll just say good luck to shypoet and welcome to the hobby. The only advice I'd give is to try not to stress yourself out too much and micro-manage...keep it simple and you should be fine. Oh, and do plenty of reading on these boards too. Hope you enjoy your new pet.


----------



## ghordy (Sep 12, 2009)

A tarantula is probably one of the easiest pets to keep. An enclosure, some dirt, a hide, and a water dish is all that's needed. A couple crickets every two weeks and your done. Fussing over things stresses out the T and the keeper. In the wild a tarantula lives out its entire life in an area not much bigger than the enclosures people keep them in now.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah they really are the pet you can neglect. Did you ever figure out her size?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

here is a picture of her tank. We filled it up almost to halfway. Right now, it is still damp, but it should be dry within a day or so. I didn't get a very good picture of Suzie because as to be expected with it still being damp, she is on top of her hideout. 

The picture is small, and sideways. Taken from my cell phone.







Once she is used to her new home, we will feed her, but I want to give her some time before putting her food in there.

Once she is down on the ground, I will do my best to take a picture of her.

Thanks again everyone for your help


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 12, 2009)

You can sprinkle a thin layer of dry substrate on top of the damp and she will feel more comfortable walking around


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

ok, thanks


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> She did the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either. It's probably because I have a hard time understanding things. I promise you that even if I haven't been very good at it, I do use the search here on the board.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you have something to judge the size of your t to? Is it a sling,juvie,adult?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 12, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> Do you have something to judge the size of your t to? Is it a sling,juvie,adult?


Here's a not so good picture:







she's not a sling, and I doubt she's full grown right now, she fits in the palm of Josh's hand.


----------



## Zebo777 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice looking t! Did they sell her to you as a female?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 13, 2009)

She looks pretty full-grown to me, although it is a pretty small pic.


----------



## Sunset (Sep 13, 2009)

*Good beginger T's*

The only  bad thing with red knees and red legs is that they kick hairs. Rose hairs don't really do that. I have a fire rose hair and she loves to be picked up and handled. I don't see anything wrong with them. They not known to bit there slow and they don't mind people. I also like pink toes. There very nice and they don't really move fast in less you scare them. But that's with any put you have. I hand feed my pink toe. he knows when hes going to be feed so when i open the top he climbs up waits for me takes the cricket and then go back into his cage. The rose hairs and pink toes are very cheap.


----------



## Falk (Sep 13, 2009)

Red knee, rose hair, fire rose hair, pinktoe???
No wonder scientific names are better


----------



## shypoet (Sep 13, 2009)

Zebo777 said:


> Nice looking t! Did they sell her to you as a female?


I doubt they know what she is, but I'm guessing that it's a female.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 13, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> She looks pretty full-grown to me, although it is a pretty small pic.


I'll try to take a pic of her with Josh's digital camera some other time. That one here was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, that little pic is a bit much for my one eye to focus on, but it does 'look' like it needs more substrate in the enclosure.  

When you use the digital camera, make sure to use the macro setting when taking pics of the T, it is usually a little flower icon on the camera.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 13, 2009)

Falk said:


> Red knee, rose hair, fire rose hair, pinktoe???
> No wonder scientific names are better


*EXACTLY!!!!*


----------



## shypoet (Sep 13, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Well, that little pic is a bit much for my one eye to focus on, but it does 'look' like it needs more substrate in the enclosure.
> 
> When you use the digital camera, make sure to use the macro setting when taking pics of the T, it is usually a little flower icon on the camera.


Ok, I'll put more in. Thanks


----------



## curiousme (Sep 13, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Ok, I'll put more in. Thanks


 No problem!  i'll be waiting for larger pics!


----------



## shypoet (Sep 13, 2009)

curiousme said:


> No problem!  i'll be waiting for larger pics!


it may be a while for bigger pictures. Josh lost his plug in for his digital camera, so even though we can take pics with it, we can't post them to the computer without that cord. His camera is old, so we are not sure if best buy would have a new plug even though we will check.

Right now, I am taking pics with my cell phone and so that's why they're not the best.

Anyhow, I added more substrate. It's damp, but by the window so that it can get sun and dry out quicker. Currently until it's dry, she's on top of her hide out. 

Hopefully it'll be dry in a few days.

Thank you for all of your help  This forum has been great!


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 14, 2009)

Try one of those universal all-in-one USB hookups they sell at Wal-Mart


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

shypoet said:


> it may be a while for bigger pictures. Josh lost his plug in for his digital camera, so even though we can take pics with it, we can't post them to the computer without that cord. His camera is old, so we are not sure if best buy would have a new plug even though we will check.


You might have better luck looking on ebay or tigerdirect.com .  i don't know anything about the universal usb Jakuul mentioned, but i would check on that first.(no shipping!) 



> Anyhow, I added more substrate. It's damp, *but by the window so that it can get sun and dry out quicker*. Currently until it's dry, she's on top of her hide out.


What kind of lid did you end up getting?  

If it is anything beside a screen lid, then the above is a bad idea.  By putting it in the sunlight, you could create a greenhouse effect and end up cooking your T(worst case scenario).  If you do have a screen lid, the water dish should be watched and kept full to prevent dehydration.


----------



## LadySharon (Sep 14, 2009)

multi card reader example:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9722059

I bought one for my mom recently that was a different model for about 12.  still easly affordable.  

quote from site: "The 32-in-1 is compatible with the following cards: CF Type I, CF Type II, Micro Drive, CR-pro, CF-pro II, CF Extreme, CF Extreme III, CF-PSP II, MS, MS (Magic Gate), MS-Duo, MS-Duo (Magic Gate), HS-MS-Pro (Magic Gate), MS-Pro-Duo (Magic Gate), HS-MS-Pro-Duo (Magic Gate), SD, SD Ultra, SDHC, SD-Pro, SD-ultra II, MMC, HS-MMC, RS-MMC, MMC 4.0, MMC-Pro, Mini SD (adapter required, not included), XD Card, XD Card (M) "

So even if it's an old camera there should still be a slot for the card.  (though my camera is several years old, and my mom's older then that and we both take SD cards. )

It's easy.  put the card in the correct slot (should have a picture somewhere on the device or in the instructions)  and plug the other end of the reader into your usb.  Your computer will detect it as another drive. (or in my case, 4 other drives - but only one occupied drive)

The only problems I've run into using this - I tried it at work.  We have network drives of G, H I... which is what the card reader wanted to use - so I had to remap the drive.   If you have standard "C, D, E" drives you won't have to worry about that.

The other problem is I have backup software on my computer, that keeps asking if I want to use the drive as a backup.  It also sometimes gives me a "does not detect" error - for the drives that don't have a disk in them.  no big deal I just hit continue.    Not a problem if you don't have that type of software.

- Sharon


----------



## Venom (Sep 14, 2009)

Eupalastrus campestratus is a fantastic spider. Probably the calmest tarantula available.

Some other options, that he might want to consider, are

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus "Peruvian blonde"
Lasiodorides striatus  "Andean stripe-leg"

Both are calm, and they get significantly larger than the E. camp. Easy care is also a bonus. I'd recommend he/ you take a good look at these.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

Venom said:


> Eupalastrus campestratus is a fantastic spider. Probably the calmest tarantula available.
> 
> Some other options, that he might want to consider, are
> 
> ...


They have already gotten a G. _rosea_.................. but it's nice to see such an old member posting!


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> You might have better luck looking on ebay or tigerdirect.com .  i don't know anything about the universal usb Jakuul mentioned, but i would check on that first.(no shipping!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. She has a screen lid. I am keeping her water dish full even though she has not come down from her hide out yet to drink.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

LadySharon said:


> multi card reader example:
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9722059
> 
> I bought one for my mom recently that was a different model for about 12.  still easly affordable.
> ...


Thank you. I will look into getting one


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, now I have a question.

The pet store we got her at uses coconut bark or whatever it is for a substrate, but we put peat moss in her tank.

All she does is just lay on top of her hideout and she rarely moves. Her substrate is not dry yet, but I am hoping it will be dry within a few days or so. I know this is the reason why she just lays on top of her hideout, but will she know when it is dry?

Should I be worried since she is not going to her water? We've only had her since Friday, but like I said, I haven't seen her go to her water at all. I thought that even if the substrate was damp, that if she needed water, she'd go to it. 

If, after a week, she's still on top of her hideout, we should switch her substrate right? 

I just don't want her to die


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't worry about the peat-moss, the T will come down when the sub is dry. I wouldn't worry about the water issue. Chances are, even when the T comes down to earth, you'll rarely see it drinking. A week isn't a long time when it comes to settling in...sometimes it can take much longer (even when the sub is dry).

She's not going to die. Just give her as much time as she needs to settle in and try to relax. It reminds me of when I got my first T. I was so excited I kept second guessing myself and fussing  . At least you've got great places like this site to seek answers and reassurance from...back then, not many people (myself included), had heard of the internet  .


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for letting me know that. I know that I worry way too much, but I wanted to make sure that it was nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

shypoet said:


> Ok, now I have a question.
> 
> The pet store we got her at uses coconut bark or whatever it is for a substrate, but we put peat moss in her tank.


Peat moss is a perfectly fine substrate.



> All she does is just lay on top of her hideout and she rarely moves.


Tarantulas are not, for the most part, active pets.  They are more like flowers, you enjoy them for their beauty and appreciate them for what they are.



> Her substrate is not dry yet, but I am hoping it will be dry within a few days or so. I know this is the reason why she just lays on top of her hideout, but will she know when it is dry?


She will know when it is dry enough for her and she has probably already been on the substrate to check it, you just didn't catch her.



> Should I be worried since she is not going to her water? We've only had her since Friday, but like I said, I haven't seen her go to her water at all. I thought that even if the substrate was damp, that if she needed water, she'd go to it.


If a tarantula is in need of water, they will go looking for it.  Also, it is rare to 'catch' a T drinking, so just because you haven't seen her, doesn't mean she hasn't.



> If, after a week, she's still on top of her hideout, we should switch her substrate right?


No, the only reasons IMO to switch substrate out is some kind of infestation.



> I just don't want her to die


The number one problems newbies encounter IMO, is wanting to do too much for their Ts.  Tarantulas are low-maintenance and don't need to be worried about constantly.  Don't get me wrong, i check on all of our Ts multiple times a day, but i have learned what is normal behavior; so, i look at them and observe, but don't worry over them.

She won't die without a drink for a few days.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2009)

No need to apologize  .

G. roseas tend to be sulky little buggers when it comes to new surroundings (most Ts can), but they will settle in over time.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Peat moss is a perfectly fine substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very good to know.

Thanks for all of your help over the past few days 

She's making silk on top of her hideout now. It's neat to watch


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

Londoner said:


> No need to apologize  .
> 
> G. roseas tend to be sulky little buggers when it comes to new surroundings (most Ts can), but they will settle in over time.


Ya, I've been observing her, and you're right...it does seem like she is sulking.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 16, 2009)

I am just bumping this because of course I have a question.

Last week when we bought Suzie, we bought her some crickets, which I will feed her this week. Most of the crickets are still alive (3). However, there are little fruit flies around the crickets. Is it ok to still feed her these crickets even though there are fruit flies around them, or should we go buy new ones? 

I say we just go buy her new ones, but Josh insists that if they are still alive, they are fine to give to her.

From now on, I'm only buying crickets the day we actually intend on feeding her, because I can't deal with those flies. 

And, I got my Tarantula Keeper's Guide book now, so most of my questions are being answered in there which means I don't plan on posting in this thread anymore unless I can't find the answer in there or in the search.

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 16, 2009)

They are fine to feed.

But yeah, buying the day of feeding would be better.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 16, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 16, 2009)

Or you could get another aquarium, a cheap 10gal from Wally World, and raise roaches >.>

There are quite a few that cannot climb glass.  Benefits include - cheap, easy to feed, and of course... they don't stink like crickets.

I have begun to loathe those chirping b*stards.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 16, 2009)

Jackuul said:


> Or you could get another aquarium, a cheap 10gal from Wally World, and raise roaches >.>
> 
> There are quite a few that cannot climb glass.  Benefits include - cheap, easy to feed, and of course... they don't stink like crickets.
> 
> I have begun to loathe those chirping b*stards.


Isn't a roach colony for one T, kind of overkill/ not a good idea?:?


----------



## burmish101 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think until they start getting more t's (its inevitable) buying crickets would work a little better. The only bad part is their lifespan is very short and the smell, but if the OP ever gets a big collection going should definately go the way of the roach.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 16, 2009)

shypoet said:


> ... Is it ok to still feed her these crickets even though there are fruit flies around them, or should we go buy new ones? ...


Those little flies could be any one of several different species. Most are just harmless nuisances, a very few are a possible danger to your tarantula.

Had you mentioned this before bringing them home I would have said get rid of those crickets and find a source that isn't infested. However, now that you have them we'll assume that the flies are harmless unless something indicates otherwise. Go ahead and use them.



shypoet said:


> ... And, I got my Tarantula Keeper's Guide book now, so most of my questions are being answered in there ...


And thanks for buying the book! 

Be advised that we've posted an extensive set of webpages as aftermarket source material to TKG3. Visit www.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/aftermarket3.html.



shypoet said:


> ... which means I don't plan on posting in this thread anymore unless I can't find the answer in there or in the search. ...


Good plan, but you need to understand that the tarantula keeping hobby is very, VERY, *VERY* new. I can remember the days when the only people who kept them were a few university types who were using them for some sort of research, and a handful of laypeople who where generally considered to be so weird that no one wanted to let their sons or daughters near them! (Come to think of it, maybe things haven't changed that much after all, no?  )

What this means is that the keeping and breeding of these fabulous creatures is still not a cut-and-dried science. There are a bunch of people who ardently disagree with a lot of what's written in TKG3 based on their own biases, experiences, and goals. TKG3 and its predecessors were written mostly to help the novice get started, but there's far too much known (or at least strongly suspected) about tarantulas to fit in 400 pages or less. So much was deleted or simply left out...

You should monitor this and a number of other forums, reading about other's experiences, their successes and their failures, to become familiar with the full spectrum of knowledge and experience concerning tarantulas. I promise it's going to be an almost unbelievable voyage through history, biology, paleontology, almost all the physical sciences. And, you'll get to meet a huge bunch of really great people.

Who knows, maybe you'll write the _Tarantula Breeder's Guide_ or the successor to TKG3. Either way, you would not get much of an argument from either Marguerite or me!

Best of luck and enjoy your newfound little buddy.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, Stan.

We tried to feed her today, but she didn't eat. We will try again tomorrow. It could be that we didn't wait long enough, but after 15 minutes, you think she would eat them. 

I'm assuming that she's just not used to her new home yet and doesn't want to eat. I'm sure when she's ready, she will eat.

She's still on top of her hideout and doesn't move much. (pet rock)

Other than that, she seems to be doing well. I'm keeping an eye on her and making sure she doesn't lose any weight. I'm also keeping her water dish clean and full.

And, about the flies with the crickets. The flies weren't on the crickets when we bought them.


----------



## Jackuul (Sep 18, 2009)

Usually you should leave one cricket in for 24 hours.  I feed my roses one cricket a week.  Sometimes though, they aren't hungry (for weeks at a time I have found), so the spares go to the Aphonopelma.  She's quite thin still, so I figure, a few extra are fine.  Plus she is in isolation for the rest of the year.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 18, 2009)

OK. I'll have Josh put it back in tonight when he gets home


----------



## ravenruby (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd definitely give her more time to find/munch the crickets, especially in her new home! I usually will put 2-3 in with my B. emilia in the afternoon. She'll munch one up almost immediately, but ignore the others until later in the evening.....I think she likes to eat in the dark 

Do take them out though after 24 hours, especially if she hasn't eaten them, they'll only stress/aggravate her more.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 24, 2009)

Only posting in here because some of you wanted to see a better pic of Suzie. This was taken with my cell phone, so it is small, but here's a better pic of her. 

Currently she is still not eating. It has been 2 weeks since we have had her. We will keep trying to feed her, but I am sure she will eat when she is ready. Until that time, we still make sure she has fresh water every day!

Hopefully that's good. If not, Josh will take some pics of her with his digital camera soon.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 24, 2009)

ravenruby said:


> I'd definitely give her more time to find/munch the crickets, especially in her new home! I usually will put 2-3 in with my B. emilia in the afternoon. She'll munch one up almost immediately, but ignore the others until later in the evening.....I think she likes to eat in the dark
> 
> Do take them out though after 24 hours, especially if she hasn't eaten them, they'll only stress/aggravate her more.


yep, that's what we have been doing. She is still not eating them even after 24 hours, so we take them out and then try a few days later.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for the pic, she looks just like a G. _rosea_!  Seriously though, she is beautiful, but so are all G. _rosea_.   

Have you determined that it is not a male yet?


----------



## shypoet (Sep 24, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Thank you for the pic, she looks just like a G. _rosea_!  Seriously though, she is beautiful, but so are all G. _rosea_.
> 
> Have you determined that it is not a male yet?


we don't know for sure, but I know males have extra hooks on the sides of their legs (I don't know what this is called) and, our T doesn't have those, so I'm pretty sure it's a female.


----------



## intouchreptiles (Sep 25, 2009)

i think a great starter would be a G. Rosea thats what i started off with and i handle her all the time and have never had any problems but like others have said sometimes u can come across spiders that arent as docile as others even if they are the same types of species... good luck with your first T i hope u and ur husband make a good choice and enjoy your T


----------



## Falk (Sep 25, 2009)

shypoet said:


> we don't know for sure, but I know males have extra hooks on the sides of their legs (I don't know what this is called) and, our T doesn't have those, so I'm pretty sure it's a female.


They will only get tibial hooks once they mature so it can still be male that you have.


----------



## Man1968 (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't worry about your pet not eating right away. I've had Grammostolas that fast for months. And also, all tarantulas have their own individual temperaments, but in my experience none more so than G. rosea. Since they are originally from Chile and have been exported here (to the Northern Hemisphere) for only a few decades, their imprinted behavior for millions of years tells them that Spring is just beggining now, and food is at its most scarce. But on the other hand this might be completely irrelevant; I have just noticed that my Grammostolas clearly tend to eat less these months. 
About its sex, if you manage to take a good shot of the lower aspect of its abdomen, maybe when it climbs on the glass, there are experts in these forums (not me) who can tell you.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 27, 2009)

In captivity,we overfeed all our animals.
Snakes for instance,could last months on one good meal........same with spids.
Don't worry,it will be fine.In fact,start worrying when it has not eaten for 3 or 4 months or even longer and even then it is not the end of the world.
Paul


----------

